# Ipod : transfert musique vers ordi??



## vegevin (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,


Alors voilà, j'en rêve pour ainsi dire depuis des années et mon rêve est actuellement en transit du côté de la hollande. Je veux bien entendu parler de mon ipod 40G commandé il y a 4 jours sur le site d'apple.

En attendant, je m'occupe du mieux que je peux en surfant sur les différents forums ipod (de manière à être préparé le mieux possible au moment de réception de la bête...) et je trouve celui-ci très bon.

J'ai bcp appris grâce à vous ts ces derniers jours, mais j'ai qd même une sourece de stress qui me turlupine depuis un moment....

J'ai actuellement unpc portable un peu vieux qui rame, plante svt (certains diront que le fait qu'il soit vieux n'a rien à voir avec cela...., ms cela fait l'objet d'un autre débat!) et je pense le changer dans les 4 mois qui viennent.

En attendant, je vais installer itunes dessus et synchroniser mon ipod etc, etc....

Oui, mais voilà, lors du chgt, est-ce que lors de l'installation de itunes sur le nouveau pc, tous les titres présents sur mon ipod, se "chargeront" directement dans la bibliothéque musicale itunes???

Non, parce qu'avec toutes ces questions sur les transferts ipôd vers pc, j'y comprens plus que dalle moi!!!!!!!

Merci de votre réponse rapide!!

PS : c'est mon premier message, il est un peu long, 
je ferai plus court la prochaine fois, C promis


----------



## plarot_1 (3 Septembre 2004)

a priori tes titres que tu as sur ton ipod ne seront pas exportés vers ta bibliothèque itunes .. ca m'avais jamais traversé l'esprit de faire l'inverse que ce que je fais d'habitude mais la je vien d'essayer d'exporter la zik de mon ipod vers mon pc et là ................. ca marche pas :mouais:  lol je pense qu'il y a une protection pour éviter que je foute ma zik sur le pc de mes potes mais a priori ca devrait etre contournable mais je ne sais pas comment désolé ... si quelqu'un sait comment faire je pense que vegevin et moi sommes tout ouï
alé bye


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

Effectivement on ne peut transférer des fichiers de ipod vers ordi pour cause de protection des droits.
 Mais il y a plein de logiciel tiers qui corrige cela, dont Sharepod qui est gratuit et qui peut s'installer et s'utiliser directement sur le disque du ipod.

  Japi.
  ipod 3g 20g.


----------

